# [RISOLTO] Supporto formati real senza installare Real Player

## VegetaSSJ5

Ragazzi io leggo qualsiasi tipo di filmato con mplayer + w32codecs settati con le opportune use flag. Sul mio sistema Ã¨ installato anche RealPlayer come dipendenza di uno dei due pacchetti che ho citato. Vorrei perÃ² togliere questo player dato che non l'ho mai utilizzato. Si puÃ² fare? Se sÃ¬, in che modo? Grazie.Last edited by VegetaSSJ5 on Fri May 04, 2007 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

fra le USE flags inserisci real e riemergi win32codec .... dovrebbe andare...

----------

## Cazzantonio

eliminando la USE "real" ?

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> fra le USE flags inserisci real e riemergi win32codec .... dovrebbe andare...

 

dunque la use real per i win32codecs c'Ã¨ sempre stata. ho "unmergiato" real player ma poi vuole reinstallarlo...

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> eliminando la USE "real" ?

 

la use real non Ã¨ globale ma l'ho impostata solo relativamente al pacchetto win32codec. se la rimuovo presumo che il supporto a tale formato vada a farsi benedire...

----------

## CarloJekko

 *VegetaSSJ5 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   fra le USE flags inserisci real e riemergi win32codec .... dovrebbe andare... 
> 
> dunque la use real per i win32codecs c'Ã¨ sempre stata. ho "unmergiato" real player ma poi vuole reinstallarlo...
> 
> 

  Chi vuole reinstallarlo??

----------

## drizztbsd

basta mettere la use real solo per win32codecs e non per mplayer

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> basta mettere la use real solo per win32codecs e non per mplayer

 

in questo modo funziona! grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## pingoo

A me non torna, qualcuno sa dirmi dove ho sbagliato??

```
emerge -pv mplayer

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa dvd encode gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime samba sdl sse truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x264 xv xvid -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -amr -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -dvdread -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -svga -tga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
 # equery d [-d] realplayer

[ Searching for packages depending on realplayer... ]

media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1 (real & amd64? media-video/realplayer)

media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1 (real? media-video/realplayer)

media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321 (!livecd & !bindist & x86 & real? media-video/realplayer)

```

 Le condizioni dovrebbero essere false sia per mplayer che per win32codecs dato che non sto su amd64, ma dall'output si direbbe il contrario   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## crisandbea

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> A me non torna, qualcuno sa dirmi dove ho sbagliato??
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv mplayer
> 
> ...

 

scusami ma non ho capito cosa non ti torna.....   puoi essere più preciso???

grazie

ciauz

----------

## pingoo

 *Quote:*   

> scusami ma non ho capito cosa non ti torna.....   puoi essere più preciso???
> 
> grazie
> 
> ciauz

 

Se non ho capito male VegetaSSJ5 è riuscito a rimuovere RealPlayer ovvero il pacchetto media-video/realplayer, ma nel mio sistema mplayer e win32codecs continuano a dipendere da esso. Poi nonostante abbia letto il manuale di equery non mi è ben chiaro quell'output, visto che le condizioni tra parentesi dovrebbero risultare false sia per win32codecs che per mplayer.

Grazie a te  :Wink: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   scusami ma non ho capito cosa non ti torna.....   puoi essere piï¿½ preciso???
> 
> grazie
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

io i pacchetti in questione li ho compilati con queste use flag (sono su x86):

```
emerge -pv mplayer win32codecs mplayerplug-in

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20070321  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa amr cddb dga dvd encode gif gtk iconv jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 musepack openal opengl png quicktime rtc sdl sse tga truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid xvmc -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvdnav -dvdread -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -nas -oss -pnm -radio -rar -real -samba -speex -srt -sse2 -svga -theora -tivo -v4l -v4l2 -vidix -x264 -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1  USE="quicktime real" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.35  USE="divx gmedia gtk quicktime realmedia wmp" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

